# What brush to fluff dry?



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

What kind if they have shorter hair? I know with really long or show hair you want to use a pin brush. Rileys hair isnt that long though. I like how a slicker makes it puffy, but he gets rashes alot since the dryer parts the hair down to the skin. I would think a comb would catch and pull tangles too much and hurt. Im confused! :wacko: I have been really lightly using the slicker, but i cant do as good of job with it for the aformentioned problems. :fish:


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

I would get most of the fluffing done with the high velocity dryer, and (if the coat is short), there wouldn't be too much brushing out involved. If you can't use a slicker, I'd go with a soft boar bristle brush maybe. Maybe other groomers have suggestions - this one has me a little stumped.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

maybe the slicker your using it to hard or the "pins" are sharp on the ends. That's why I like the Les Pooche slickers and the Chris Christiansen slickers, the "pins" are polished so they are not as likely to cause irritation, plus, they are not as firm. Also, you could be pressing to hard with the one you have. I agree tho, with very short hair, there won't be much fluffing that the HV won't do.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

kanatadoggroomer said:


> If you can't use a slicker, I'd go with a soft boar bristle brush maybe.


what a great idea! I wonder how well it would work on the poodle hair? 
I have a round boar bristle I use on my own hair- I love it


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

Sparkle&Spunk said:


> what a great idea! I wonder how well it would work on the poodle hair?
> I have a round boar bristle I use on my own hair- I love it


I don't really know how it would work - I was only trying to think of a brush that would separate the hair (fluff) but not scratch the sensitive skin of this dog. If somebody tries it, let me know. LOL


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I do have a HV dryer (not a stand dryer) and it works great. It doesnt get the longer leg hair pin straight to really comb/scissor it right though. I have a #1 all systems slicker that i really like. He does not get the rash when i slicker him regularly, its just when the dryer parts the hair in the area im drying. I brush the hair, but i inevetibly scratch his skin (am i explaining it clearly?). I wonder if the boar brush would scratch the skin too (nice suggestion though). I have a #1 all systems very nice pin brush that i have stolen for my hair as i never used it on him (and i LOVE it for my hair!!!). Maybe i can try that again? Thanks for trying. He just has sensitive skin.


----------



## marywillow (Feb 7, 2010)

It could be your technique on brushing. The brush should touch the skin then away, not touch the skin the entire brush. 
Mary


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

A boars head brush with nylon will be the least irratating, I use a Mason Pearson. I have an #1 All Systems but they are very rough and I never use it while brushing out during a drying session. The Chris Christensen ones are less harsh, very much like a cat slicker. You could also use a short pin brush, again CCs are better, the pins don't go back into the brush as many others do which causes and uneven brush out.


----------

